# Ebay is forcing everyone to go to managed payments Dec 31



## alloy (Dec 2, 2020)

Just got this from Ebay.

Apparently you can still use paypal until 2023, but it's not their "preferred" form of payment.

I for one am very happy with paypal.  







Register by December 31st to continue creating new listings​




 




Dear Dan,                                                                                

Managed payments enhances the buying and selling experience on eBay, providing sellers one place to sell and get paid, and buyers more ways to pay. Your account will be enabled for managed payments starting this November. You are required to register by December 31st. If you miss the registration deadline, you will not be able to create new listings. After you register, we will notify you of your activation date in advance.​



 




Register Now in three simple steps:



                                                                                           1.                                                                                                                                                                                   Verify your information                                                                                                                                                                                   2.                                                                                                                                                                                   Provide a checking account                                                                                                                                                                                   3.                                                                                                                                                                                   Keep selling as usual                                                                                        




 





Running your business is simpler when eBay manages payments, and buyers have more ways to pay:​

*Simpler to sell*
                                                                                           Checkout is more flexible, with an easier experience for your buyers​*Simpler to get paid*
                                                                                           Payouts are automatic, sent directly to your checking account​*Simpler to manage*
                                                                                           Operations run smoother, with simplified fees, integrated reporting, and streamlined support​




 




*Once you register, nothing will change until eBay activates your account starting January 2021*. We will notify you of your activation date well in advance. Learn more about the change, how it will benefit your business, and how to take full advantage of our new, simpler approach to payments on the eBay Seller Center or watch our video here. For full fee details, click here. You can also find additional details about the registration process on the Help Hub here. If you still have questions, you can request a call from one of our Payments team members there - we’re here for you.

*Please click here to register for managed payments now.*

_*Please disregard this message if you have already registered for managed payments.*_​


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 2, 2020)

What is a managed payment?


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 2, 2020)

eBay created and owns PayPal.  They may be enhancing their way to get their hands on seller's money, but they ain't never going to part ways with their sister company.


----------



## brino (Dec 2, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> What is a managed payment?



 I certainly have no idea......but I can be sure that it's good for ebay!

So many questions......
Does it only affect sellers?

-brino


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 2, 2020)

If you look it up, PayPal split from eBay in 2015. But they had some kind of deal and now it’s expired. PayPal is worth more than eBay evidently and eBay I would think is trying to grab that 3% transaction fee that was going to PayPal. I for one don’t need another “option”. All this talk of flexibility is just double speak IMHO. I think this is one more reason to start finding elsewhere to get my deals.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 2, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> eBay created and owns PayPal.  They may be enhancing their way to get their hands on seller's money, but they ain't never going to part ways with their sister company.


Sorry, but misinformation, ebay no longer has any part of PayPal.


----------



## DiscoDan (Dec 2, 2020)

I got a too and I provided the information the other day. I've already received my first payment in my bank account instead of Paypal


----------



## alloy (Dec 2, 2020)

As far as I can see ebay is going to take the payment, put it in your bank account, and charge you the 3% for "managing" your payment instead of letting paypal get their cut.
.
They tried this awhile ago and a few sellers I know tried it and their sales dropped off dramatically.  They played hell getting out of managed payments.

I like my paypal card, paypal business loans if needed, and the way they do business with buyers and sellers.

I will hold at for as long as I can with paypal.  I'll put a notice in my ads that I only accept paypal.  Going to do that right now.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 2, 2020)

Yeah, they've pulled that on me already. As I don't sell usually, I'll be staying with PayPal and sticking two fingers up at them. 

I'd love an eBay alternative. I hate - no, despise - their search that can't be defaulted to UK only listings and the lack of convenient way to check the location of a seller. Trouble is, it's got such momentum that's it's hard for anything else to compete well enough to get a foothold. Sure, there's Alibaba and AliExpress, but I go out of my way to avoid Chinese garbage - at least direct from source - at all cost, so they're a firm no.


----------



## alloy (Dec 2, 2020)

Well I just put "Paypal is the only form of payment we accept"  in all my listings.

I wonder if ebay will retaliate for me doing that?


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 2, 2020)

Managed Payments is going to replace PayPal completely on Ebay...... No more PayPal......


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 2, 2020)

Geez. I guess I wont be selling much than anymore. Instead of E-Bay lowering selling fees and making it better for new sellers they run sellers off with this new ploy.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 2, 2020)

This is scary for smaller sellers...... They are going to hold Funds for upto a month now..... Making shipping out items fairly difficult...... Almost looks like an attempt to keep the little guy out....


----------



## alloy (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you cooter.  That helps.

I will not ship until funds go into my account.  My sales average is $300 per transaction.

I'm going to creat a separate bank account for ebay sales just in case people use it.  I'll transfer everything immediately from it to another account.  I don't want ebay being able to get their grubby little hands on my funds.  This whole thing stinks in my opinion.

The world runs on paypal, this is just another way for ebay to make more money I believe.


----------



## addertooth (Dec 2, 2020)

I have had my information accidently released/hacked from the following:
Walmart
Target
American Express
Federal Office of Personnel Management (OPM)

Why the heck would I want to have my banking information recorded at ANOTHER organization.  (they will likely have a leak shortly afterward)
I am tired of this game, and I liked PayPal credit, as I could make a big purchase and pay it back Interest Free within 6 months.


----------



## sycle1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks like Bang good and Aliexpress will be getting rich over this oversight by Ebay.
I was happy with paypal been using it since about 1995 or so.
Ebay Gunna boot out the little guys and turn into another Amazon


----------



## mickri (Dec 2, 2020)

Changing the subject here.  I went to your website to see what you were selling.  The cable speedometer is what caught my eye.  I am swapping a Toyota 3 TC and T50 5 speed out of a 1982 Toyota Corolla into a 1966 MG Midget.  I need to find a 90 degree adapter for the speedometer cable.  Any idea where I might be able to find one for my transmission?


----------



## alloy (Dec 2, 2020)

mickri said:


> Changing the subject here.  I went to your website to see what you were selling.  The cable speedometer is what caught my eye.  I am swapping a Toyota 3 TC and T50 5 speed out of a 1982 Toyota Corolla into a 1966 MG Midget.  I need to find a 90 degree adapter for the speedometer cable.  Any idea where I might be able to find one for my transmission?



Try http://texasindustrialelectric.com/

I send all my customers there that need cables and adapters.


----------



## mickri (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 3, 2020)

And I just bought that scale for Honey.   
This is going to mess up her low volume selling on eBay.
Perhaps some entrepreneur will enter the fray and create an auction site along the lines of how eBay was (20) years ago.
I miss the days when it was mostly auctions...


----------



## kb58 (Dec 3, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> eBay created and owns PayPal...


My understanding was that Elon Musk invented it (along with others I imagine), then sold it to Ebay.


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 3, 2020)

Man, I better quit spreading misinformation and stick with what I know.  And I know I've never cracked an issue of Forbes in my life.  I've got no business talking about businesses.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 3, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Perhaps some entrepreneur will enter the fray and create an auction site along the lines of how eBay was (20) years ago.
> I miss the days when it was mostly auctions...


I can see where auctions are good for the seller. I only look at the buy it now. I do wish somebody could come along and “disrupt “ eBay.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 3, 2020)

This can serve as a base for some information, and one can always do further research.








						PayPal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I joined eBay in '98. We had a large 'pipe' onto the Net where I worked at the time and I'd bid on something in the last several seconds.
Probably earned a few expletives doing that, but I scored some neat old tooling.

I signed up for Paypal back around '04 IIRC.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Dec 3, 2020)

kb58 said:


> My understanding was that Elon Musk invented it (along with others I imagine), then sold it to Ebay.



Elon Musk Invented the method of a deposit in your account to generate a secure passcode to verify users with their bank accounts..... and probably a few other parts but that is the big one he is known for....


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 3, 2020)

I can only hope everybody quits eBay. I know it won’t happen but big tech is just getting too power hungry for their own good. This is the old “too big to fail“ conundrum. They think they have the only game in town and can do what they like. If it really was all about the free market you’d think they would get that because they are taking away choice, not adding it. But as I listen to these different tech guys that bailed on FB, Google and other tech on podcasts there seems to be a detachment from overall good to just what’s good for the shareholders and that only benefits a narrow slice who doesn’t even use the tech. Except to bleed the users. No wonder everybody is nuts, ‘cause it’s not personal, it’s only business.


----------



## alloy (Dec 3, 2020)

I'd love to quit ebay all together, but my sales average is $2500 and up per month.  Yes it's my side gig and I don't have to sell parts to survive, but it's not to have the extra money to buy parts for my nova and other things I want.

Hopefully someone will come along and give them a run for their money.


----------



## addertooth (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a similar problem, but in the reverse direction. Sites like Amazon mostly sells commercially marketed items, and if you are looking for unusual antique items, currently eBay is the major show.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 4, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> Managed Payments is going to replace PayPal completely on Ebay...... No more PayPal......


Thanks for posting that Cooter. He did a really good job of explaining how it works but two major places where it doesn’t work and as usual eBay doesn’t seem to know either that it doesn’t work or won’t admit it. That whole “pending“ thing I’ve had with overseas payments through PayPal and it always seemed to work out. But eBay can’t explain why certain things end up there. There’s also their slice before or after taxes. It sounds like it could work out better because it seems eBay is not charging the 3% transaction fee on top of the 11% they normally get. 

Looks like I could be wrong about this whole thing if it actually works. Wouldn’t be the first time.


----------



## bakrch (Dec 4, 2020)

This sounds much like how Etsy is set up (I am a seller on there).

The money for each transaction is pending for a day, Etsy then holds available funds for up to a week and is deposited into your account on a day of your choosing.  I am nearing 600 transactions, and the pending funds have reliably been one day.

I am not familiar with ebay, as I left there long ago ... but you could be forced to pay advertising fees at some point as well if they are truly chasing the Etsy model.









						How Etsy’s Offsite Ads Work
					

Etsy advertises listings throughout the web, including in search engine results, social media sites and apps, Etsy Publishing Partner sites, and Google Display Network sites. . Etsy offers this ser...




					help.etsy.com
				




*TL;DR *- Advertising is done for you. If the buyer clicks an ad that ends in a sale you are charged 15% advertising fee. The seller can opt their store out until they sell $10k in a 12 month period, then it's mandatory for the life of your shop. Although the fee is reduced to 12% at that point.

This has driven my prices up to cover the fees. My sales HAVE been better even with what I consider ridiculously inflated prices for my items ... so I am a bit torn. It just feels dirty and I would rather not participate.


----------

